# 2007 Turkey Hunts



## oneadam12 (May 3, 2007)

Anybody got any pics of this year yet?? I let two go the first morning, then ended up having to work 27 days (4 days and 23 nights) in a row. When all that was over, so were the turkeys!


----------



## PA Plumber (May 4, 2007)

I have only been out twice. Only for a couple of hours each. The girls are still pretty busy with the boys out our way. Things usually get pretty good the last two weeks of May. I'm going to try to get back out the end of next week.


----------



## ddhlakebound (May 6, 2007)

*Rough Season....*

Missouri's spring season ended at 1:00pm today. I got a nice 22# 10" beard gobbler on opening day, but its been really hard hunting for the last 2 weeks of the season. They got lockjaw after the first week, wouldn't hardly gobble at all once they came off the roost. 

Pic of opening day gobbler....cell phone pics....not real good. 















Heard plenty of gobbling at sunrise every time out, (probably hunted 10-12 times) but most times the gobblers were across fences on land I didn't have access to. Its frustrating to hear them gobbling 250 yards away, and know that its really unlikely to bring them across a big gully, or really thick brush w/ fence. Nearly impossible if they're henned up. 

If it wasn't for the seven jakes the came in on the second tuesday, I'd only have seen 2 gobblers all season. I was hunting with one of my sons that day, and we really should have tagged 2 of those jakes, but my son was having problems staying on the birds as they were moving up through the brush. He'd get aimed, and say 3, 2....no....wait....ok...3, no.....hold on......at that point one of the jakes (six were in front of us, one had passed) caught him moving his gun. Poof.....he was gone. Two others spooked right behind the first one. They ran into the brush. The remaining three were looking for the exit, so I went ahead and dropped one. Son was upset, but knew we were busted, and was glad we got one of them. 

Thats twice now he and I have had the chance to bag 2 at once. Hopefully the third times a charm. The first time was hens during the fall season last year, and I tried to shoot as fast as I could after he shot. The interval was just long enough for the turkey to duck. He got his, I missed. So now we've got it planned to shoot at the same time, just need everything to work out. 

On a side note.......I HATE TICKS. Friggin tons of 'em around here, and if you want to hunt turkeys, you've got to deal with em. Got to strip outside and leave the hunting clothes out, or the house would be full of them too.


----------



## PA Plumber (May 6, 2007)

Nice bird. Thanks for posting.

I'm hoping to get out a couple of mornings this week. Have been busy with working two jobs (plumbing & logging). Getting up at 4 am looses it's appeal when I have a 12 to 14 hour day ahead of me.


----------



## NYH1 (May 6, 2007)

ddhlakebound, nice bird!


----------



## oneadam12 (May 6, 2007)

Nice bird! My 12 year old got one about that size this year. Alas, nothing for me.


----------



## NYH1 (May 6, 2007)

oneadam12 said:


> Nice bird! My 12 year old got one about that size this year. *Alas, nothing for me.*


 You made memories of a lifetime for your 12 year old. Good job my friend!


----------



## Ed*L (May 8, 2007)

I got this fella last Tuesday. 23lbs with a 10" beard.

Ed


----------



## PA Plumber (May 8, 2007)

Congratulations. Out this am and didn't hear a thing. Saw one deer and that was it.


----------



## ddhlakebound (May 8, 2007)

Nice one Ed. I like the setup with the deeks. Did he come in alone? And how do you get away with wearing blue jeans turkey hunting?


----------



## oneadam12 (May 8, 2007)

Nice bird Ed.

Didn't get to see this bird killed by the 12 year old. Paw Paw took him this time. Tyler and me have a jake for his first bird and 9 1/2" beard on the 2nd. One each year except year before last. It was worth every second invested though, they are memories I will never forget.


----------



## Ed*L (May 9, 2007)

ddhlakebound said:


> Nice one Ed. I like the setup with the deeks. Did he come in alone? And how do you get away with wearing blue jeans turkey hunting?



We were set up along the edge of the field next to my woods, the ground drops off after you leave the field. When the birds came out to feed they couldn't even see the decoys until they were in the field. 2 hens came out first, as soon as they saw the Tom decoy they went back in, the Tom saw the decoy and went into full pi$$ed off at the world mode. The only thing he cared about was the "intruder", never even had to call.
We were set up behind a camo screen, full camo wasn't necessary.

I'll admit that it was an easy bird this year. Once in a while everyone deserves a "courtesy bird".

Ed


----------



## Timberhauler (Jun 8, 2007)

I only got to go turkey hunting twice this year,and the only bird I killed was with my truck.My son and I went the first week of the season and hunted all day.It was his first hunt of any kind ever..We didn't only had two birds sound back off at us and they never got close enough for a shot.But we had a good ole' time.I enjoyed just being able to spend the time with him...I'm taking him and my oldest daughter for a week long whitetail assault in the fall.I'm really looking forward to it...I'm really hoping for both of them to make their first kill.


----------



## weatherby guy (Jun 10, 2007)

Ed*L said:


> I got this fella last Tuesday. 23lbs with a 10" beard.
> 
> Ed



Ed,
Good work....great bird. I shoot an SP10 as well for turkeys. Great choice.......love the iron sighted short barrel.

Attaching a pick of an eastern I shoot in Tennessee a few years back. Pretty rare color phase.

Great work on the long beard Ed.


----------



## oneadam12 (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice looking bird there Weatherby!


----------

